# PewDiePie: Disney-Studio schmeißt den YouTuber aus dem Netzwerk



## Icetii (14. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PewDiePie: Disney-Studio schmeißt den YouTuber aus dem Netzwerk* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PewDiePie: Disney-Studio schmeißt den YouTuber aus dem Netzwerk


----------



## Schalkmund (14. Februar 2017)

Don't pew the jew.


----------



## KSPilo (14. Februar 2017)

Wenn's um weniger 'Kohle' auf dem Konto geht, dann kriecht selbst Felix Kjellberg vor den Geldgebern zu Kreuze, sonst würde der doch so 'unverstandene' Unterhalter, sich nicht jetzt erst von seinen 'unangebrachten' Videos distanzieren und diese sogar löschen.


----------



## Desotho (14. Februar 2017)

"Er hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass Menschen für nur fünf Dollar alles sagen."
Ein wirklich komischer Typ ...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. Februar 2017)

Ich kenne zwar weder sie Person, noch die Sendung, aber die Vorwürfe kommen mir wenig substanziell vor. Die Sache mit den Schildern ist doch wohl klar Satire.


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Februar 2017)

Völlig übertrieben und unnötig wie ich finde. Witze und Satire auch über diese Themen sollten erlaubt sein (auch wenn sie in diesem Fall relativ unlustig sind). Und von dem was ich gesehen habe, sind die betreffenden Szenen relativ klar dementsprechend zu markieren. Aber heutzutage wird bei sowas ja direkt Panikmache betrieben.


----------



## Zybba (14. Februar 2017)

Naja, Disney will wohl nicht mit Antisemitismus in Verbindung gebracht werden. Das finde ich verständlich.

Pewdiepie ist ja doch eher trollig, soweit ich weiß. Ich würde solche Aussagen von ihm auch nicht direkt für bare Münze nehmen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Naja, Disney will wohl nicht mit Antisemitismus in Verbindung gebracht werden.



Wusste denn bis zu dieser News-Meldung irgendjemand, dass Disney hinter Pewdiepie steht?


----------



## LordDelany (14. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Naja, Disney will wohl nicht mit Antisemitismus in Verbindung gebracht werden. Das finde ich verständlich.
> 
> *Pewdiepie ist ja doch eher trollig*, soweit ich weiß. Ich würde solche Aussagen von ihm auch nicht direkt für bare Münze nehmen.




Ich finde das in diesem Zusammenhang egal.

Wer den Tod von mehreren millionen Menschen als Grundlage für einen Witz benutzt ist eindeutig nicht für Werbeverträge geeignet. Dass andere es ihm gleich tun ist noch verstörender.


----------



## Zybba (14. Februar 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Wusste denn bis zu dieser News-Meldung irgendjemand, dass Disney hinter Pewdiepie steht?


Also ich nicht. ^^
Aber das muss ja nur einer wissen und es bekannt machen. Schon hast du einen potentiellen Shitstorm.



LordDelany schrieb:


> Wer den Tod von mehreren millionen Menschen als Grundlage für einen Witz benutzt ist eindeutig nicht für Werbeverträge geeignet.


Eher weniger, das stimmt!


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Februar 2017)

Schön die Sau durchs Dorf treiben.

Völlig übertrieben und komplett aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.
Auch sämtliche Online Portale u.a. PCGames komplett falsch und unfair über ihn berichtet und somit für sein Image in den Dreck gezogen.

Tja und deswegen appeliere ich ich seit Jahren an die Verantwortung diverser Online Redakteure erstmal nachzudenken bevor man mit Clickbait News auf Kosten anderer Menschen erstellt.
Ich bin kein Pew Fan und verfolge seine Videos erst seit einigen Monaten. Wenn man auch nur 5 Videos von ihm gesehen hat, weiß man ganz genau dass das alles mit (schwarzen) Humor versehen ist.

Mir tut er leid weil diese Hexenjagd nur aufgrund von übertriebener und künstlicher Dramatik entstanden ist weil man durch seinen Namen mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt.

Armutszeugnis "News". Peinlich


----------



## Zybba (14. Februar 2017)

@Doomkeeper:
Dass hier mit seinem großen Namen Klicks generiert werden stimmt natürlich.

Aber wo berichtet PC Games hier falsch/unfair?
Für mich klingt das recht sachlich, ich konnte keine Bewertung entdecken.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> @Doomkeeper:
> Dass hier mit seinem großen Namen Klicks generiert werden stimmt natürlich.
> 
> Aber wo berichtet PC Games hier falsch/unfair?
> Für mich klingt das recht sachlich, ich konnte keine Bewertung entdecken.



Es wurde extra sehr düster darüber berichtet ohne den Kontext zu beachten.
Wenn wir heute schon an den Punkt sind dass Witze und Humor so bestraft und aus dem Kontext gerissen können, dann  kannst du gleich aufhören Mensch zu sein. 

Will nicht wissen wie viele Leute  im Leben Witze in diese Richtung mal gemacht haben, geschweige denn rassistischen Humor besitzen. 

Völlig egal ob jemand in der Öffentlichkeit steht oder wie viel Geld er verdient. Wenn wir die Dinge absichtlich überdramatisieren um davon profitieren zu wollen, dann ist das Heuchlerei und leider  zur Normalität geworden.
Vor allem was die sog. "Berichterstattung" geht.

Ehrlich gesagt war dieser Bericht für mich schon fast Grund genug meinen Account hier abzumelden vor wenigen Wochen.
Ganz einfach aus Prinzip weil das  einfach nur absichtlich böse und keinerlei neutrale und aufklärende Berichterstattung ist, sondern zu oft fast Bild Niveau erreicht.

Gamestar kann sich noch bisschen kontrollieren aber PCGames hat sich mit der ersten News zu diesem Thema ins Abseits geschossen.. Völlig egal ob man ihn mag oder nicht mag.
Kontext ist absolut notwendig für eine Berichterstattung und das  wurde ignoriert .


----------



## Zybba (14. Februar 2017)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Es wurde extra sehr düster darüber berichtet ohne den Kontext zu beachten.


Hm, das sehe ich komplett anders. Es werden lediglich Aussagen zitiert. Eine Wertung fand in meinen Augen nicht statt. Da steht nicht, dass er ein ganz lustiger ist und das nicht erst meinte. Aber auch nicht, dass er ein böser Judenhasser ist.

Es stimmt, dass es insgesamt eher negativ klingt. Aber das liegt zum einen an den Quellen, zum anderen an seiner Entschuldigung. Das ist ja quasi ein "Schuldeingeständnis".
Er sagt selbst, er sei damit über die Stränge geschlagen.

Ich glaube auch, dass solche kontroversen Themen immer gut ankommen.
Es interessiert die Leser und in der Regel diskutieren die User darüber, so wie wir jetzt.
Daher war der Fall sicher ein gutes Thema für jegliche Newsseiten.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass PC Games dafür extra parteiisch berichtet. Vom Niveau der Bild ist dieser Artikel noch weit entfernt.
Auch die Überschrift ist sehr sachlich und enthält meiner Ansicht nach kein Clickbait.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Hm, das sehe ich komplett anders. Es werden lediglich Aussagen zitiert. Eine Wertung fand in meinen Augen nicht statt. Da steht nicht, dass er ein ganz lustiger ist und das nicht erst meinte. Aber auch nicht, dass er ein böser Judenhasser ist.
> 
> Es stimmt, dass es insgesamt eher negativ klingt. Aber das liegt zum einen an den Quellen, zum anderen an seiner Entschuldigung. Das ist ja quasi ein "Schuldeingeständnis".
> Er sagt selbst, er sei damit über die Stränge geschlagen.
> ...



Ne  sorry das was hier mit ihm gemacht wurde ist Clickbait und allein die Überschrift war komplett daneben.
Das ist typisch verkehrte Berichterstattung weil er an den Pranger gestellt wurde wegen seinem Humor (den er in allen Videos hat)

In Wirklichkeit hat er tatsächlich nur gezeigt was ein Online Dienst alles durchgehen lässt und stattdessen wurde er dafür kritisiert es so ausprobiert zu haben.
Kontext war ein völlig anderer aber es wurde so hingedreht als ob er das wirklich so gemeint hat wie er es geschrieben  und veröffentlicht hat. Das ist falsch.


----------



## Zybba (14. Februar 2017)

Nenn doch bitte mal konkret, was an diesem Artikel falsch/Clickbait ist.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Nenn doch bitte mal konkret, was an diesem Artikel falsch/Clickbait ist.



Hab  ich hier und in der ersten News mehr als oft genug.
Wenn du es nicht als falsch siehst dann kann ich nix daran ändern.

Ich erkläre die Dinge doch nicht 5 mal ^^ es fängt schon beim alten Titel an und hört damit auf dass sie den Kontext dieser Aktion nicht beachten.
Mehr muss man nicht dazu sagen.


----------



## PcJuenger (14. Februar 2017)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ne  sorry das was hier mit ihm gemacht wurde ist Clickbait und allein die Überschrift war komplett daneben.
> Das ist typisch verkehrte Berichterstattung weil er an den Pranger gestellt wurde wegen seinem Humor (den er in allen Videos hat)
> 
> In Wirklichkeit hat er tatsächlich nur gezeigt was ein Online Dienst alles durchgehen lässt und stattdessen wurde er dafür kritisiert es so ausprobiert zu haben.
> Kontext war ein völlig anderer aber es wurde so hingedreht als ob er das wirklich so gemeint hat wie er es geschrieben  und veröffentlicht hat. Das ist falsch.



Es ist irrelevant wie er es gemeint hat, relevant ist, was er aussagt und das ist antisemitisch. Stünde er unter deutscher Gerichtsbarkeit, wäre es sogar Volksverhetzung gewesen.
Du kannst dich auch nicht auf die Straße stellen, allen Juden/Muslimen/Ausländern/Schwarzen/Weißen den Tod wünschen und dann sagen dass es nur Satire war  Da interessiert auch niemanden deine Intention, nur der Inhalt deiner Aussage.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Februar 2017)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Es ist irrelevant wie er es gemeint hat, relevant ist, was er aussagt und das ist antisemitisch. Stünde er unter deutscher Gerichtsbarkeit, wäre es sogar Volksverhetzung gewesen.
> Du kannst dich auch nicht auf die Straße stellen, allen Juden/Muslimen/Ausländern/Schwarzen/Weißen den Tod wünschen und dann sagen dass es nur Satire war  Da interessiert auch niemanden deine Intention, nur der Inhalt deiner Aussage.



Selbstverständlich  ist Kontext sehr wichtig.

Die Satire und der Humor ist da damit wir über so ziemlich alle möglichen Dinge des Lebens lachen können. Das ist ein anderer Prozess der Verarbeitung von Informationen die man sonst nirgendwo bekommt weil man sonst bestraft wird.
Wenn diese Linie verschwindet dann müssen wir über jedes einzelne Wort Angst haben etwas sagen zu können und sofort eingesperrt zu werden.

Wenn das die richtige Gesellschaft sein soll dann verlieren wir einen wesentlichen Teil unserer psychischen Gesundheit.

Wichtig ist es über auch die schlechten Dinge des Lebens auch mal lachen zu können statt jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage zu legen und jemanden zu verurteilen weil er etwas sagt.


----------



## PcJuenger (14. Februar 2017)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich  ist Kontext sehr wichtig.
> 
> Die Satire und der Humor ist da damit wir über so ziemlich alle möglichen Dinge des Lebens lachen können. Das ist ein anderer Prozess der Verarbeitung von Informationen die man sonst nirgendwo bekommt weil man sonst bestraft wird.
> Wenn diese Linie verschwindet dann müssen wir über jedes einzelne Wort Angst haben etwas sagen zu können und sofort eingesperrt zu werden.
> ...



Es gibt aber dennoch eine feine Linie zwischen Humor und Verhetzung. Und einer ganzen Religionsgemeinschaft den Tod zu wünschen, fällt für mich schlicht nicht mehr unter Humor, nicht mal unter schwarzen. 
Ich sage ja nicht, dass nicht auch die Nazis oder der Holocaust Teil eines schwarzen Humors sein können, das inkludiert aber nicht Todeswünsche oder (was er nicht gemacht hat) Relativierungen.


----------



## Zybba (14. Februar 2017)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Es gibt aber dennoch eine feine Linie zwischen Humor und Verhetzung. Und einer ganzen Religionsgemeinschaft den Tod zu wünschen, fällt für mich schlicht nicht mehr unter Humor, nicht mal unter schwarzen.


Für mich kann das schon unter Humor fallen. Ich kann auch sehr über die älteren Programme von Serdar Somuncu lachen, der ja wild gegen alles und jeden geschossen hat.

Allerdings geht es hier für mich nicht um die Frage, ob das lustig ist oder nicht.
Der Geschäftspartner Disney wollte mit so etwas einfach nichts zu tun haben, hat ihn daraufhin entfernt und sich somit distanziert.
Das ist für mich absolut nachvollziehbar.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Februar 2017)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Es gibt aber dennoch eine feine Linie zwischen Humor und Verhetzung. Und einer ganzen Religionsgemeinschaft den Tod zu wünschen, fällt für mich schlicht nicht mehr unter Humor, nicht mal unter schwarzen.
> Ich sage ja nicht, dass nicht auch die Nazis oder der Holocaust Teil eines schwarzen Humors sein können, das inkludiert aber nicht Todeswünsche oder (was er nicht gemacht hat) Relativierungen.



No offense, aber wenn man keinen Humor versteht und zum Lachen in den Keller geht, dann ist man psychisch eh schon halb gestorben  



Zybba schrieb:


> Für mich kann das schon unter Humor fallen. Ich kann auch sehr über die älteren Programme von Serdar Somuncu lachen, der ja wild gegen alles und jeden geschossen hat.
> 
> Allerdings geht es hier für mich nicht um die Frage, ob das lustig ist oder nicht.
> Der Geschäftspartner Disney wollte mit so etwas einfach nichts zu tun haben, hat ihn daraufhin entfernt und sich somit distanziert.
> Das ist für mich absolut nachvollziehbar.



Für mich ist es nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar weil man hier eines der "größten" Online Promis bzw. seinen Partner im Regen stehen lässt und das ist ein Armutszeugnis für die Bedeutung von Humor/Satire  (wofür er bekannt ist).
Man kann klar und deutlich sehen wie er es gemeint hat und das war keine Meinung sondern ein Experiment - ein krasses aber es war ein Experiment.

Wenn dieses Experiment dafür sorgt dass man ihm Volksverhetzung unterstellen darf.. na Prost Mahlzeit schöne neue Welt und Intelligenz von heute.

Mit dem Internet ist der Mensch heutzutage extrem überempfindlich geworden und das ist die schlechte Seite dieser Entwicklung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Februar 2017)

Doomkeeper... Lies dir mal die Definition von "Clickbait" durch, bevor du mit dem Begriff hier so um dich wirfst.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Februar 2017)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Doomkeeper... Lies dir mal die Definition von "Clickbait" durch, bevor du mit dem Begriff hier so um dich wirfst.


Danke  ich weiß ganz genau was Clickbait bedeutet.

Redakteure die solche und ähnliche Berichterstattungen verfassen sollten lieber aufpassen bevor sie Volksverhetzer und Antisemitismus Stempel an Leute verteilen.


----------



## Zybba (14. Februar 2017)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> No offense, aber wenn man keinen Humor versteht und zum Lachen in den Keller geht, dann ist man psychisch eh schon halb gestorben


Bei Humor hat jeder seine eigene Grenze. PcJuenger sagt ja sogar, dass es *für ihn* nicht unter Humor fällt. Der Zusatz "No offense" macht deine provokative Aussage auch nicht besser.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Für mich ist es nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar weil man hier eines der "größten" Online Promis bzw. seinen Partner im Regen stehen lässt und das ist ein Armutszeugnis für die Bedeutung von Humor/Satire  (wofür er bekannt ist).


Disney ist mit Sicherheit nicht auf einen Pewdiepie angewiesen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Man kann klar und deutlich sehen wie er es gemeint hat und das war keine Meinung sondern ein Experiment - ein krasses aber es war ein Experiment.


DU kannst das. Du kennst seinen Content. Außenstehende tun sich da teilweise sicher deutlich schwerer. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Mit dem Internet ist der Mensch heutzutage extrem überempfindlich geworden und das ist die schlechte Seite dieser Entwicklung.


Wir sind hier alle recht sachlich. Du unterstellst PCG permanent unfaires und unethisches Verhalten. Denk mal drüber nach.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Redakteure die solche und ähnliche Berichterstattungen verfassen sollten lieber aufpassen bevor sie Volksverhetzer und Antisemitismus Stempel an Leute verteilen.


Welcher Redaktuer hat den Stempel denn hier verteilt? Klär uns mal auf.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (14. Februar 2017)

Also ich habe mit dem Herrn so kein Mitleid.
Wenn man sein Geld mit Videos verdient und gerade bei der Anzahl seiner "Follower" sollte man sich bestimmter Grenzen bewusst sein. Egal wie humoristisch/satirisch/whatever man das meint.
Bei sowas bewegt man sich auf einem sehr schmalen Grat und sollte solche Sachen lieber vermeiden. Sowas können Unbeteiligte/Dritte ganz schnell falsch verstehen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> DU kannst das. Du kennst seinen Content. Außenstehende tun sich da teilweise sicher deutlich schwerer.



Ich will mich eigentlich nicht wieder auf eine Diskussion über Pewdiepie einlassen 
Aber: In dem Video mit dem Schild auf dem steht "Death to all Jews" ist deutlich zu sehen, dass er schockiert ist. Außerdem betont er nach dem er den Videoausschnitt zeigt deutlich, dass er damit nicht gerechnet hat und klar gegen Antisemitismus steht. Deswegen denke ich ist das auch für jemanden, der nicht mit seinem Content vertraut ist erkennbar. Es kommt eben auf dem Kontext an. Ohne Erklärung/Klarstellung kann man sowas natürlich nicht in den Raum werfen, aber das hat er ja auch nicht. 
Ich verstehe wenn mans nicht lustig findet, tue ich auch nicht, geschmacklos, diskutabel - auf jeden Fall. Aber ich halte es da eben wie der oben erwähnte Serdar Somuncu. Man sollte sich über alles und jeden lustig machen dürfen und im Falle von Pewdiepie sehe ich die Satire/Witz klar markiert (wenn auch wie gesagt auf schlechtem Niveau).


----------



## Rising-Evil (14. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Disney will wohl nicht mit Antisemitismus in Verbindung gebracht werden.


Was für eine Ironie, dass ausgerechnet Walt Disney höchstpersönlich Anti-Semit der übelsten Sorte war


----------



## Zybba (14. Februar 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich will mich eigentlich nicht wieder auf eine Diskussion über Pewdiepie einlassen


Ich hatte hier auch schon einige über ihn, wobei die meisten Leute ihm gegenüber eher negativ eingstellt schienen. Ich habe so 2-4 Videos von ihm gesehen und fand die echt unterhaltsam. ^^



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Aber: In dem Video mit dem Schild auf dem steht "Death to all Jews" ist deutlich zu sehen, dass er schockiert ist. Außerdem betont er nach dem er den Videoausschnitt zeigt deutlich, dass er damit nicht gerechnet hat und klar gegen Antisemitismus steht. Deswegen denke ich ist das auch für jemanden, der nicht mit seinem Content vertraut ist erkennbar. Es kommt eben auf dem Kontext an. Ohne Erklärung/Klarstellung kann man sowas natürlich nicht in den Raum werfen, aber das hat er ja auch nicht.


Du bist also der Meinung, dass das *jeder* sofort durchschaut und es nicht missverstanden werden kann?



Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Was für eine Ironie, dass ausgerechnet Walt Disney höchstpersönlich Anti-Semit der übelsten Sorte war


Der hat da heute ja nichts mehr zu melden!


----------



## Loosa (14. Februar 2017)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn dieses Experiment dafür sorgt dass man ihm Volksverhetzung unterstellen darf.. na Prost Mahlzeit schöne neue Welt und Intelligenz von heute.



Wo soll da das Experiment sein? Dass man Leute dafür bezahlen kann ein Schild hochzuhalten? Mit einer Nachricht die bei uns krass ist, denen aber eher nichts sagt? Insbesondere jemand für den $5 gutes Geld ist? In einem Land wo ein Hakenkreuz ein normales Symbol ist und es sogar Hitler Eiscreme gibt?

Leute so vorzuführen ist für sich alleine mieser Stil. Sowas als krasses Experiment zu verkaufen halte ich nicht für Sarkasmus sondern unreflektierte Ignoranz und billigste Effekthascherei.
Aber gut, diese Art Humor konnte ich schon bei Stefan Raab nicht ausstehen.

Dass PewDiePie auch noch größtenteils Minderjährige anspricht macht es umso bedenklicher. Anscheinend auch für Disney.


----------



## belakor602 (14. Februar 2017)

Mein Gott ganz ehrlich was wir in der Freundesgruppe alles für ***-, Asiaten-, Juden-, Türken-, Piefke- Witze reissen und uns so ziemlich alles und jedes dass existiert lustig machen klingt der PewdiePie ja noch harmlos. Und ich wette bei den meisten von hier ist der eine oder andere unangebrachte Witz schon gefallen mein Gott nein halb so schlimm. Humor kennt keine Grenzen und sollte auch keine aufersetzt bekommen. Dass sich Disney da distanziert ist verständlich und ok, aber dass hier von Volksverhetzung oder anti-semitismus gesprochen wird ist doch lächerlich. Das schlimmste ist ja dass die meisten über Witze über sich selbst lachen können. Nur de weisse Mann hat sichs zum Ziel gesetzt sich für jeden anderen aufzuregen warum auch immer. Ich hab dazu nix gelesen aber ich wette den meisten Juden ist PewdiePies Aktion komplett wurscht. Sind mal wieder die Amis und Europäer die sich sinnlos aufregen.


----------



## Desotho (14. Februar 2017)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das ist typisch verkehrte Berichterstattung weil er an den Pranger gestellt wurde wegen seinem Humor (den er in allen Videos hat)



Und die Richtigstellung deinerseits ist anscheinend: "Ihr habt keinen Humor wenn ihr "Death to all Jews" nicht als den grandiosen Witz erkennt den er ist? 
Hitler war ja eigentlich auch nur eine Art lustiger Mario Barth  und die paar Millionen Juden wurden nie vergast sondern haben sich einfach tot gelacht?


----------



## Zybba (14. Februar 2017)

@Belakor:
Wer regt sich denn hier über Pewdiepies Aktion auf?


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Du bist also der Meinung, dass das *jeder* sofort durchschaut und es nicht missverstanden werden kann?



Jeder, der das Video komplett sieht und einigermaßen bei Verstand ist, ja.


----------



## Zybba (14. Februar 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Jeder, der das Video komplett sieht und einigermaßen bei Verstand ist, ja.


Also werden es im Umkehrschluss viele nicht direkt verstehen.


----------



## Daeumler (14. Februar 2017)

Ein Millionär stiftet mit seinem Geld also Leute an, "schockierende" Dinge zu tun und nach seiner Pfeife zu tanzen.
Überraschenderweise lassen sich sogar welche finden, die das mitmachen.
Wer hätte das gedacht. Was das wohl für Leute sind? Millionäre wohl nicht, das ist wohl relativ sicher. Mensch, was ist das heutzutage nur für eine crazy Welt... fragt sich nur, ob sie jemals anders war? 
PewDiePie scheint sich an alte und bessere Zeiten zu erinnern. Damals, als die Menschen für Geld noch nicht alles gemacht hatten. Als sie noch erhobenen Hauptes und mit Würde untergegangen sind und nicht nach jedem Strohhalm gegriffen haben.
Kein Wunder also, wie schockiert unser guter PewDiePie war, als zwei Typen seine satirische Hassbotschaft in die Kamera gehalten hatten. Auch jetzt noch kann jeder durch Anschauen des Videos Zeuge werden, wie PewDiePie völlig ergriffen sich bei seinen Zuschauern dafür entschuldigt, dass die zwei Typen sich genau an seine Order gehalten haben. In HD-Auflösung dürfen wir seine ehrliche Schockiertheit und Sprachlosigkeit erleben. Da, wo andere vielleicht Narzissmus und eine Gier nach Klicks sehen, sehe ich nur einen sehr nachdenklichen 27jährigen Neureichen, der wegen seiner Zielgruppe vielleicht etwas in seiner Entwicklung hängen geblieben ist und gerade erst beginnt, sich über die menschlichen Abgründe klar zu werden. Geben wir ihm einfach noch ein wenig Zeit, diese für ihn "neue Welt" kennenzulernen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Also werden es im Umkehrschluss viele nicht direkt verstehen.



Du meinst also Leute, die nicht ganz bei Verstand sind und das Video nicht komplett sehen, es also aus dem Kontext reißen? 
Ja das trifft dann allerdings nicht nur auf das betreffende VIdeo zu, sondern auch auf ganz viele andere Sachen. Wenn ich Sachen aus dem Kontext reiße kann ich vieles schlecht darstellen, so wie es die Leute hier eben auch machen. Davor gibt es keinen Schutz.


----------



## belakor602 (15. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> @Belakor:
> Wer regt sich denn hier über Pewdiepies Aktion auf?


Das Video ist ja schon 2 Monate oder so alt. Damals gabs ja voll den Aufschrei deswegen, jeder berichtetete darüber und alle fragten sich wie er nur so etwas machen könnte .


----------



## Bonkic (15. Februar 2017)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Es ist irrelevant wie er es gemeint hat, relevant ist, was er aussagt und das ist antisemitisch. Stünde er unter deutscher Gerichtsbarkeit, wäre es sogar Volksverhetzung gewesen.
> Du kannst dich auch nicht auf die Straße stellen, allen Juden/Muslimen/Ausländern/Schwarzen/Weißen den Tod wünschen und dann sagen dass es nur Satire war  Da interessiert auch niemanden deine Intention, nur der Inhalt deiner Aussage.



natürlich sind kontext und intention relevant. 
satire soll(te) alles dürfen.
letztendlich bist du aber vom richter abhängig, das ist richtig, siehe den fall böhmermann (, in dem das letzte wort vielleicht noch nicht gesprochen ist).


----------



## Frullo (15. Februar 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> ...Aber: In dem Video mit dem Schild auf dem steht "Death to all Jews" ist deutlich zu sehen, dass er schockiert ist. _Außerdem betont er nach dem er den Videoausschnitt zeigt deutlich, dass er damit nicht gerechnet hat _und klar gegen Antisemitismus steht...



Tut mir leid, das kaufe ich ihm nicht ab: Falls das ganze Live abging, dann macht so etwas nur Sinn, wenn man mit dem Schock-Effekt rechnet - niemand würde sich ein Video ansehen, bei denen sich zwei Männer weigern, ein Schild hochzuhalten. 
Falls er das ganze vorab aufgenommen hat, dann hätte er beispielsweise VOR dem Video darauf hinweisen sollen, dass der Inhalt verstörend ist. 
Provokation lag hier voll und ganz in seiner Absicht - nur dass er dieses mal wohl die Konsequenzen falsch abgeschätzt hat.


----------



## Zybba (15. Februar 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Du meinst also Leute, die nicht ganz bei Verstand sind und das Video nicht komplett sehen, es also aus dem Kontext reißen?


Entweder das oder auch einfach weniger erfahrene/intelligente Leute. Es gibt auch genug Menschen, die Asi TV für echt halten. Man darf nicht davon ausgehen, dass alle bei jeder Thematik den gleichen Wissensstand haben. Viele bekommen ihre Informationen auch über Dritte.



belakor602 schrieb:


> Das Video ist ja schon 2 Monate oder so alt. Damals gabs ja voll den Aufschrei deswegen, jeder berichtetete darüber und alle fragten sich wie er nur so etwas machen könnte .


Also ich hab mich damals nicht groß damit beschäftigt. Allerdings scheint mir da einiges entgangen zu sein... ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Februar 2017)

Diesmal muss ich Doomkeeper absolut recht geben. Der Kontext ist in so einem Fall durchaus wichtig. 
Der Fall erinnert mich, wenn auch in deutlich kleinerem Maß, an den Böhmermann-Fall. Böhmermanns "Schmähgedicht" wurde auch aus dem Kontext gerissen und daraus entstand eine regelrechte Staatsaffäre. Obwohl das Vortragen, das drum herum etc. ganz klar als Satire zu verstehen war. Hier ist es nicht ganz so groß und offensiv breit getreten, aber es ist ein ganz ähnlicher Fall. 

Man kann's lustig finden oder nicht. Ich hab PewDiePie nie gemocht. Aber den Kontext sollte man dabei schon beachten, wenn man bewerten will.


----------



## Zybba (15. Februar 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber den Kontext sollte man dabei schon beachten, wenn man bewerten will.


Welche Bewertung? Die findet in diesem Artikel doch gar nicht statt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Welche Bewertung? Die findet in diesem Artikel doch gar nicht statt.


Bezogen auf alle Außenstehende. Nicht nur PCGames. ^^


----------



## Zybba (15. Februar 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Bezogen auf alle Außenstehende. Nicht nur PCGames. ^^


Der Originalartikel mitsamt dem thematisierten Video ist doch verlinkt. Den Artikel finde ich zwar zu reißerisch, Falschaussagen werden dort aber auch nicht getroffen.
Anhand des Originalvideos kann sich ja jeder noch seine eigene Meinung bilden.


----------



## Frullo (15. Februar 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hier ist es nicht ganz so groß und offensiv breit getreten, aber es ist ein ganz ähnlicher Fall.



Der Unterschied liegt (für mich) aber mal vor allem darin, dass es (zumindest meines Wissens bisher) bei Piudeipei keine strafrechtlichen Verwicklungen gibt. Das macht für mich enorm was aus. 
Disney ist ein Privatunternehmen und ist daher berechtigt, sich die eigenen Partner nach eigenem Ermessen auszusuchen. Selbiges gilt für Youtube oder andere bisherige Partner von Piupiu. Genauso ist die PCG ein Privatunternehmen, und die hier berichtenden Redakteure sind nicht immer frei von tendentieller Berichterstattung - das fällt mir im übrigen bei deutscher Berichterstattung seit jeher auf: Sobald es um Judentum und Holocaust geht, ist die Presse immer sehr schnell in der Distanzierung von jeglicher kontroversen Aussage. Ist historisch bedingt, verständlich.

Wäre nun Piupiu strafrechtlich belangt worden, dann würde ich wohl auch eher für ihn Partei ergreifen: Freie Meinungsäusserung finde ich extrem wichtig - selbst dann, wenn ich die Meinung des anderen absolut zum Kotzen finde. Aber hier geht es nicht um einen oder mehrere Staaten, die ihm den Mund verbieten wollen, sondern um Geschäftspartner die abspringen und Meinungsmache vonseiten privater Unternehmen.

Hier hat sich Piupiu nun mal verkalkuliert (Hat er das eigentlich wirklich? War er jemals populärer? Heisst es nicht, dass nur keine Berichterstattung schlecht ist, während gute oder schlechte Berichterstattung gut ist?) und trägt die Konsequenzen. In diesem Sinne kann ihn nun mal nicht bemitleiden. Ganz nach dem Motto: Wer Wind sät wird nun mal Sturm ernten.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Februar 2017)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Danke  ich weiß ganz genau was Clickbait bedeutet.


Das bezweifle ich sehr stark.

Sowohl Titel als auch der Teaser haben direkten Bezug zum Artikel.


----------



## DeathMD (15. Februar 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Was für eine Ironie, dass ausgerechnet Walt Disney höchstpersönlich Anti-Semit der übelsten Sorte war



Das kam auch mir als erstes in den Sinn.


----------



## DeathMD (15. Februar 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wo soll da das Experiment sein? Dass man Leute dafür bezahlen kann ein Schild hochzuhalten? Mit einer Nachricht die bei uns krass ist, denen aber eher nichts sagt? Insbesondere jemand für den $5 gutes Geld ist? In einem Land wo ein Hakenkreuz ein normales Symbol ist und es sogar Hitler Eiscreme gibt?
> 
> Leute so vorzuführen ist für sich alleine mieser Stil. Sowas als krasses Experiment zu verkaufen halte ich nicht für Sarkasmus sondern unreflektierte Ignoranz und billigste Effekthascherei.
> Aber gut, diese Art Humor konnte ich schon bei Stefan Raab nicht ausstehen.
> ...



Ich frag mich auch, wo bei PewDiePie Sarkasmus oder schwarzer Humor versteckt sind. Die Videos die ich bisher gesehen habe, sind eher auf Oliver Pocher Niveau, dazu kommt lautes Geschrei und dämliches Grinsen. Naja... bin vermutlich nicht die Zielgruppe und rund 20 Jahre zu alt um das als Humor zu erkennen.


----------



## suggysug (15. Februar 2017)

Ganz ehrlich, die Reaktion der Firma kann ich durchaus verstehen, da sie ihren Ruf waren wollen.
Die Reaktion mancher Menschen nicht, zu hoch wird das Thema gekocht.

Andererseits hätte der Trottel (Pewdiepie) damit rechnen sollen, da er schon immer gern provoziert in seinen Videos. Das er dann Geschockt auf Reaktion der Menschen und Presse reagiert zumteil sogar beleidigt in einem weiteren Video zeigt wie wenig man ihn ernst nehmen kann. Klar Hater und Trolle gibt es überall aber dann macht man sich nicht unbedingt angreifbar als nötig. Erst recht nicht wenn man so bekannt ist wie er... Leider begreift er das nicht mal jetzt.

Clickbait hin oder her... diesmal geht's auf seine Kappe. (Auch wenn das Thema meiner Meinung zuviel Beachtung findet)

Wie heißt es so schön wer hoch klettert kann auch tief fallen....


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Entweder das oder auch einfach weniger erfahrene/intelligente Leute. Es gibt auch genug Menschen, die Asi TV für echt halten. Man darf nicht davon ausgehen, dass alle bei jeder Thematik den gleichen Wissensstand haben. Viele bekommen ihre Informationen auch über Dritte.



Aber man kann auch nicht immer Content machen, den jeder "Depp" verstehen kann. Man kann nie auf 100% Rücksicht nehmen.



Frullo schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, das kaufe ich ihm nicht ab: Falls das ganze Live abging, dann macht so etwas nur Sinn, wenn man mit dem Schock-Effekt rechnet - niemand würde sich ein Video ansehen, bei denen sich zwei Männer weigern, ein Schild hochzuhalten.
> Falls er das ganze vorab aufgenommen hat, dann hätte er beispielsweise VOR dem Video darauf hinweisen sollen, dass der Inhalt verstörend ist.
> Provokation lag hier voll und ganz in seiner Absicht - nur dass er dieses mal wohl die Konsequenzen falsch abgeschätzt hat.



Da bin ich ja nicht einmal anderer Meinung. Wie vorher gesagt, ich persönlich finde es auch geschmacklos. Ich glaube ihm, dass er nicht mit dem Ergebnis gerechnet hat. Wer hätte das schon? Aber die Präsentation im Video hätte natürlich entweder gar nicht oder auf eine andere Art und Weise sein können. 
Die Konsequenzen von Disney sind natürlich auch deren gutes Recht, z.T. für mich auch nachvollziehbar. Trotzdem finde ich es übertrieben. 
Gerade auch speziell von Seitens Youtube, die sich jetzt hier aufspielen als sei ihnen sowas wichtig  Parallel findet man auch immer noch hunderte "Prank"-Videos in denen Leute ein Kopftuch anziehen und machen als würden sie eine Bombe irgendwo hinwerfen  Es gibt viel schlimmeren Content als das.


----------



## Zybba (15. Februar 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Ich frag mich auch, wo bei PewDiePie Sarkasmus oder schwarzer Humor versteckt sind. Die Videos die ich bisher gesehen habe, sind eher auf Oliver Pocher Niveau, dazu kommt lautes Geschrei und dämliches Grinsen. Naja... bin vermutlich nicht die Zielgruppe und rund 20 Jahre zu alt um das als Humor zu erkennen.


Zumindest Selbstironie hat er und das hier fand ich z.B. ziemlich lustig:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WY90PIaxQb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Zugegenermaßen ist das nicht gerade eine hohe Form von Humor, aber ich habs gefeiert!
Ich bin halt einfach gestrickt... ^^



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Aber man kann auch nicht immer Content machen, den jeder "Depp" verstehen kann. Man kann nie auf 100% Rücksicht nehmen.


Das stimmt. Aber damit hätten wir ja endlich die Antwort auf meine ursprüngliche Frage an dich.


----------



## Frullo (15. Februar 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihm, dass er nicht mit dem Ergebnis gerechnet hat.



Ich nicht. Oder anders formuliert: Er hat mit einem Ergebnis gerechnet, welches nicht dem entspricht, das er sich erhofft / beabsichtigt hatte. In etwa so, wie wenn jemand eine Arschbombe in einen Pool macht um seine Freunde nass zu spritzen und dabei unbeabsichtigt noch andere Leute erwischt. 



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Es gibt viel schlimmeren Content als das.



Zweifelsohne. Nur ist vielleicht der Bekanntheitsgrad dann nicht derart gegeben wie bei PiuPiu. Und Youtube kann unmöglich jeglichen hochgeladenen Content selbständig überprüfen und ist vermutlich sogar dann überfordert, wenn Content geflagged wird und muss daher ggf. Prioritäten setzen.
Und zu Disney: Denen ist nun mal eine gewisse Image-Pflege wichtig: Da sich das Thema derart hochgeschaukelt hat, bleibt denen gar nichts anderes übrig, als sich zu distanzieren.


----------



## SGDrDeath (15. Februar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Oder anders formuliert: Er hat mit einem Ergebnis gerechnet, welches nicht dem entspricht, das er sich erhofft / beabsichtigt hatte. In etwa so, wie wenn jemand eine Arschbombe in einen Pool macht um seine Freunde nass zu spritzen und dabei unbeabsichtigt noch andere Leute erwischt.


Er wollte es doch sogar, sonst würde er ja kein Geld dafür ausgeben und ein Video davon drehen. Von einem Video in dem nix passiert hat er ja nichts.

 Und außerdem hält man sich so, wie man es hier ja sieht, in der Öffentlichkeit. Wie heißt es so schön, bad news are good news. Seine Abonnentenzahlen stiegen in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr so wie vorher, also macht man was, was wirklich die Masse aufregt: Erst die Verarsche von wegen ich lösche meinen Kanal und dann das halt. Da spricht man drüber und schon steigen auch wieder Abonnenten und Clicks und das Geld fließt wieder mehr.

Das ist ein Medienprofi bzw. er hat entsprechende Leute die ihn beraten und nicht der Typ von nebenan der einfach mal zum Spass die Videos macht und so ist wie er sich dort zeigt. Die Zeiten sind lange vorbei, vor allem wenn man so viel verdient wie er. Nur merken das einige noch nicht.

Das einzige womit diesmal nicht gerechnet hat ist das man einen Punkt erreicht hat mit dieser Provokation den andere halt nicht so toll finden und dass deswegen einige seiner Partner abspringen.


----------



## Batze (15. Februar 2017)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich sehr stark.
> 
> Sowohl Titel als auch der Teaser haben direkten Bezug zum Artikel.


Da steht als Überschrift, ich Zitiere

*"Youtube stellt seine Show ein,..."

*Diese Überschrift suggeriert sofort das Youtube ihn rausgeschmissen hat, und das trifft es ja wohl nicht zu, oder? Und das ist eben genau der (Aufmacher) Klickbait der hier seit Monaten gemacht wird. Also da muss ich Doomkeeper auch mal Recht geben.


----------



## SGDrDeath (15. Februar 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Da steht als Überschrift, ich Zitiere
> 
> *"Youtube stellt seine Show ein,..."
> 
> *Diese Überschrift suggeriert sofort das Youtube ihn rausgeschmissen hat, und das trifft es ja wohl nicht zu, oder? Und das ist eben genau der (Aufmacher) Klickbait der hier seit Monaten gemacht wird. Also da muss ich Doomkeeper auch mal Recht geben.


Du hast den Artikel aber schon gelesen oder?



> *Update: *Nun hat sich auch YouTube zum  PewDiePie-Fall geäußert und harte Konsequenzen durchgesetzt. Demnach  werden die Arbeiten an der bereits abgedrehten zweiten Staffel von  "Scare PewDiePie" abgebrochen. Bereits im vergangenen Juni 2016 wurde  eine weitere Auflage der Reality-Show für YouTube Red von den Maker  Studios und Skybound Entertainment (The Walking Dead) bestätigt. Die  erste Staffel wird jedoch weiterhin auf Abruf zur Verfügung stehen.  Darüber hinaus wurde der Kanal von Felix Kjellberg aus YouTubes Werbeprogramm "Google Preferred" vollständig entfernt.


----------



## Batze (15. Februar 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Du hast den Artikel aber schon gelesen oder?


Ja klar, hier geht es aber erstmal um den Leserfang, also die Überschrift, und das kann man eben sehr wohl als Klickbait sehen. Wenn YT ihn jetzt komplett entfernt hätte, dann wäre auch die Überschrift so ok, ist aber eben nicht.


----------



## spamersatz (15. Februar 2017)

Glückwunsch PCGAMES, ihr seid auf den unseriösen SchrottNewsTrain mit aufgesprungen !
Ich lese euer Magazin eigentlich gerne aber schon mit dem ersten Artikel über das Thema habt ihr einfach nur schwache Recherche bewiesen und unprofessionell subjektiv Pewdiepies Aktion als Geschmacklos betitelt, so kann er weiterhin fälschlicherweise von Boulevardmedien (zu denen ihr scheinbar auch gehört) denunziert werden. 
Ich möchte hier deutlich machen das ich kein Pewdiepie Fanboy, aber jeder der auch nur 3 Minuten Recherchiert und sich die Videos anschaut sollte sich darüber klar sein das Pewdiepie kein Rassist ist.
Pls watch H3H3's recent Video on the Topic:
(yt)/watch?v=JLNSiFrS3n4


----------



## Frullo (15. Februar 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Da steht als Überschrift, ich Zitiere
> 
> *"Youtube stellt seine Show ein,..."
> 
> *Diese Überschrift suggeriert sofort das Youtube ihn rausgeschmissen hat



Äh, nö, warum auch? Obschon ich kein grossartiger Youtube-Nutzer bin, ist Youtube doch eher so organisiert, dass sie Benutzern die etwas veröffentlichen wollen die Möglichkeit bietet, Kanäle zu eröffnen oder so ähnlich. Wenn also da was gestanden wäre von wegen: "Youtube schliesst seine Kanäle...", das hätte dann doch eher darauf gedeutet, dass Youtube PiuPiu rausgeschmissen hat.

Zugegeben, die Information in der Überschrift ist dürftig, aber ich finde die negative Konnotation die ständig damit hergehen zu scheint, erscheint mir dann doch etwas fremd. Eine Überschrift soll mich doch dazu animieren, etwas zu lesen. Dabei muss es für mich nicht zwingend schon die gesamte Synthese des Artikels sein...


----------



## Zybba (15. Februar 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja klar, hier geht es aber erstmal um den Leserfang, also die Überschrift, und das kann man eben sehr wohl als Klickbait sehen. Wenn YT ihn jetzt komplett entfernt hätte, dann wäre auch die Überschrift so ok, ist aber eben nicht.


Du hast recht, dass das missverstanden werden kann. Möglicherweise wurde es auch extra etwas unklar formuliert. Ich würde hier aber nicht zwangsläufig von Clickbait ausgehen. Das kleine Wort "Reality" dazu und man hätte nichts dran meckern können.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. Februar 2017)

"Youtube stellt seine Show ein" hab ich in der Tat falsch verstanden und hab mir nicht vorstellen können dass sein Kanal damit gemeint ist. Trotzdem undeutlich formuliert. 

Die wohl größere  Schande hat man ja mit der ersten Überschrift " PewDiePie bezahlt Menschen für Volksverhetzung - bezeichnet die Aktion als "lustiges Meme"
Das ist eine Lüge und völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen - ohne wenn und aber. Dass einem dabei nicht peinlich wird ..


----------



## Zybba (15. Februar 2017)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die wohl größere  Schande hat man ja mit der ersten Überschrift " PewDiePie bezahlt Menschen für Volksverhetzung - bezeichnet die Aktion als "lustiges Meme"
> Das ist eine Lüge und völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen - ohne wenn und aber. Dass einem dabei nicht peinlich wird ..


Die Überschrift finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung.

Edit:
Ich find übrigens schlecht, dass du in keinster Weise auf meinen letzten Kommentar an dich eingegangen bist.
Wieso nicht?


----------



## SGDrDeath (15. Februar 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja klar, hier geht es aber erstmal um den Leserfang, also die Überschrift, und das kann man eben sehr wohl als Klickbait sehen. Wenn YT ihn jetzt komplett entfernt hätte, dann wäre auch die Überschrift so ok, ist aber eben nicht.


Ok, gelesen schon, verstanden nicht: 

Nochmal für dich. Youtube stellt die Show, die sie mit ihm macht ein. Und genau das und nicht mehr steht in der Überschrift. Da steht nix von Kanälen oder so, das bildest du dir hier gerade ein.

Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## doomkeeper (15. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich find übrigens schlecht, dass du in keinster Weise auf meinen letzten Kommentar an dich eingegangen bist.
> Wieso nicht?


Weil  ich mich aus zu starken Diskussionen seit langer Zeit so gut wie möglich fernhalte, da es sonst nie ein Ende gibt und mir die Zeit oft zu schade dafür ist  
Außerdem denkt man nicht  an alle Dinge 



Zybba schrieb:


> Bei Humor hat jeder seine eigene Grenze. PcJuenger sagt ja sogar, dass es *für ihn* nicht unter Humor fällt. Der Zusatz "No offense" macht deine provokative Aussage auch nicht besser.


Wenn jemand der Meinung ist dass der Kontext und die Absicht keinerlei Rolle spielt sobald man etwas sagt, dann fällt mir nix nettes dazu ein  
Wer Satire und Humor für so unwichtig hält, hat keine Ahnung wie schlimm unser Leben wär. Hier gehts um weitaus mehr als um Geschmack .


> Disney ist mit Sicherheit nicht auf einen Pewdiepie angewiesen.


Hab ich nie behauptet dass sie auf ihn angewiesen wären


> DU kannst das. Du kennst seinen Content. Außenstehende tun sich da teilweise sicher deutlich schwerer.


Umso mehr bestätigst du damit meine Kritik dass man über diesen Vorfall neutraler berichten sollte statt Volkshetze zu unterstellen. Oder nicht?
Ich unterstelle hiermit negative Meinungsmache dieser Berichterstattung über Pewdiepie und habe objektiv auch recht.

WIeso? Weil ich den Kontext betrachte. Ob man sowas mag oder nicht mag ist ne persönliche Sache.


> Wir sind hier alle recht sachlich. Du unterstellst PCG permanent unfaires und unethisches Verhalten. Denk mal drüber nach.


Ich bin auch sachlich und nenne das Kind beim Namen - nur weil ich nicht dutzend stichfeste Beweise jetzt hier abliefere heißt es nicht dass ich mir etwas aus den Fingern sauge.
 Ist ja nicht das erste mal dass PCG die Surfer mit ihren Titeln in die Irre führt und viel zu oft
einen negativen Touch hinterlässt statt einfach mal zu berichten was wirklich passiert ist.

Ich war eine sehr lange Zeit ganz zufrieden mit dieser Seite und bin noch ohne Grund schon sehr lange hier angemeldet und beteilige mich an den Kommentaren.
Aber in den letzten Monaten ist das Niveau der Titel und  der Berichte arg in den Keller gerutscht und daraus mache ich kein Geheimnis.

Anscheinend bin ich ja nicht der einzige der das in der letzten Zeit bemerkt.


> Welcher Redaktuer hat den Stempel denn hier verteilt? Klär uns mal auf.


Spätestens derjenige der Volkshetze mit Pewdiepie im vorherigen Beitrag in Verbindung gebracht und somit rücksichtslos eine prominente Persönlichkeit  beschimpft hat.
Nachsehen kannst du selber 
Mir gehts nicht per se um den Update zu diesem Thema, sondern immer noch um die News wo dieses Thema überhaupt erst in diese Richtung gelenkt hat.

Ich habe nix dagegen wenn die Redakteure etc. ihre Meinung in den Text einfließen lassen, aber das mindeste was man erwarten kann ist eine faire Überschrift und dass man
stets den Kontext im Auge behält. Wer das Gesamtbild ignoriert und den Respekt dafür verliert, dann verlier ich auch Respekt gegenüber denjenigen der sowas verbreitet.

Edit.


PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wie du schon sagst, man kann es so oder so auslegen. Im Hinblick darauf, dass 60 mehr als 40 sind und wir in der Vergangenheit bereits auch sehr kritische Star Citizen-Überschriften hatten (wofür wir zudem kritisiert wurden), habe ich mich mal für die positive Formulierung entschieden.



Das war eines der Lichtblicke wo man endlich mal ein positiveres Feeling beim draufklicken hatte.
Auch hier sieht man deutlich dass es doch noch Leute gibt die über sowas nachdenken und ihr Handeln etwas überdenken bevor sie ihre Arbeit machen.  Nochmal einen respektablen Lob an Peter  

Sowas sollte viel öfter vorkommen.
Kritisch? Oh ja bitte! Aber bitte nicht negativ..


----------



## KylRoy (15. Februar 2017)

da er als ein alberner typ bekannt ist, der gerne sehr dämliche witze macht war das für yt höchstwahrscheinlich nur ein vorwand um ihn los zu werden...


----------



## Zybba (15. Februar 2017)

Ok, dass du dich die ganze Zeit nur auf den ersten Artikel bezogen hast, war mir nicht klar.
Ich habe immer bis vorhin immer nur von diesem geredet.
Dadurch ist ein großes Missverständnis entstanden.
Das hättest du meiner Meinung nach besser rausstellen sollen, wir diskutieren hier schließlich unter einem anderen Artikel.

Da gebe ich dir recht, die Formulierung ist wirklich wertend.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn jemand der Meinung ist dass der Kontext und die Absicht keinerlei Rolle spielt sobald man etwas sagt, dann fällt mir nix nettes dazu ein
> Wer Satire und Humor für so unwichtig hält, hat keine Ahnung wie schlimm unser Leben wär. Hier gehts um weitaus mehr als um Geschmack .


Da ist beleidigen doch auch keine Lösung...

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort, das hat doch schon einmal einiges geklärt!


----------



## doomkeeper (15. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ok, dass du dich die ganze Zeit nur auf den ersten Artikel bezogen hast, war mir nicht klar.
> Ich habe immer bis vorhin immer nur von diesem geredet.
> Dadurch ist ein großes Missverständnis entstanden.
> Das hättest du meiner Meinung nach besser rausstellen sollen, wir diskutieren hier schließlich unter einem anderen Artikel.
> ...



Es  war keine Beleidigung  
Deswegen ja auch "no offense"  Es ist einfach unverständlich wie man der Meinung sein kann dass Kontext und Absicht keine Rolle spielt bei dem was  wir tun und sagen.

Das ist quasi die wichtigste Grenze zu einer willkürlichen Bestrafung aller  freien Gedanken und Wörter.
Wenn diese Freiheit nicht vorhanden ist, dann unterdrückt man den Menschen.

Ich kann damit leben und ärgere mich vielleicht wenn sowas nicht respektiert wird wie in im Falle von Pewdiepie..  bin aber schockiert wenn jemand sagt dass der Kontext völlig egal ist solange man es nachwievor sagt oder schreibt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Februar 2017)

spamersatz schrieb:


> (yt)/watch?v=JLNSiFrS3n4



Der Kommentar von dem Youtuber ist tatsächlich ziemlich gut  Das Video vom Wall Street Journal zeigt sehr gut wie falsch die Medien den Content präsentieren. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JLNSiFrS3n4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (15. Februar 2017)

Verdient finde ich. Diese Sache mit dem "Death to all..." ist an 'Schlauheit' nicht mehr zu übertreffen. Anstatt das Video von den zwei Leuten mit dem Schild nicht zu zeigen und somit dieser Botschaft keinerlei Plattform zu geben, zeigt er es und seine Reaktion. 
Ein kleines Statement im Sinne von: "Ich hab das und das versucht, sie haben es tatsächlich gemacht was mich überrascht hat.." hätte es vollkommen getan.


----------



## Loosa (15. Februar 2017)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Mein Gott ganz ehrlich was wir in der Freundesgruppe alles für ***-, Asiaten-, Juden-, Türken-, Piefke- Witze reissen und uns so ziemlich alles und jedes dass existiert lustig machen klingt der PewdiePie ja noch harmlos.



Es macht einen Unterschied, ob man im Freundeskreis ätzend kichert oder ob jemand mit Millionenpublikum Witze reißt. Deswegen ist Kumpelverhetzung ja auch nicht strafbar.

Naja, in meinem Freundeskreis gab es auch mal eine Phase mit Judenwitzen. Keine Ahnung wer die aufbrachte. Das war schon irgendwie lustig. Auch wenn ich in der 2. oder 3. Klasse Grundschule weder den Hintergrund noch die Pointe verstand.



> Humor kennt keine Grenzen und sollte auch keine aufersetzt bekommen.



Ist IMHO ein bisschen wie Anarchismus. Humor hat da seine Grenzen, wo er andere erniedrigt.

Political Correctness kann man übertreiben. Aber die Zeiten ändern sich. Früher konnte man über alles mögliche Witze machen, ohne Gefahr, dass die belachte Gruppe davon etwas mitbekam. Oder man selbst wirklich Ahnung von ihr hatte.
Aber die Gesellschaft ist nunmal diverser und das Internet kennt keine Grenzen. Macht es komplizierter, is aber so.


----------



## klhisanth (15. Februar 2017)

#PewDiePieDidNothingWrong https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dC5LyaCdpEI


----------



## Loosa (16. Februar 2017)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die wohl größere  Schande hat man ja mit der ersten Überschrift " PewDiePie bezahlt Menschen für Volksverhetzung - bezeichnet die Aktion als "lustiges Meme"
> Das ist eine Lüge und völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen - ohne wenn und aber. Dass einem dabei nicht peinlich wird ..



He added: "I don't feel good. I don't feel too proud of this, I'm not gonna lie. I'm not antisemitic, or whatever it's called, okay so don't get the wrong idea. *It was a funny meme*, and I didn't think it would work, okay. I swear I love jews, I love 'em."


----------



## Triplezer0 (16. Februar 2017)

RIP pewdiepie. So sehr ich seine Lets-play Videos hasse, das hier ist wirklich nur noch lächerlich...


----------



## Spitakboy (16. Februar 2017)

ENDLICH !!! .... der hat einen Dreck produziert und Geld damit gemacht, das ist nicht mehr feierlich!  .... Gut, aus diesem Content besteht Youtube zu 92,7%, aber er dachte er wäre dazu noch "witzig" .... fehlgeleitet durch seine folgschaft und kommentaren unterhalb seiner videos, die von den meisten mit nur einer Hand getippt wurden .... man will ja irgendwas am tag geschafft haben xD !!
Was ich damit sagen will .... endlich setzt das auch mal ein Zeichen, das nicht jeder Schrott = Content ist ... ich weiss es ist ein kleines Zeichen, aber ByeByeBye (neuer name) ist ja weltbekannt ... und das nicht erst nach der South Park Staffel in der er seinen "Schrott" als lustige Einlage miteingebaut hat .... 
Somit stehen die Chancen nicht mehr auf hoffnungslos wenn es um junge spitzenverdienende Deutsche Youtube Content Creator ala Bibi geht, (und wie sich der Rest auch immer nennen möchte) das ihnen der Digitale Wasserhahn zugedreht wird ... für immer!   Wahrscheinlich würde das viel schneller gehen wenn sich diese "Gemeinde" auch für "witzig" halten würde .... aber da sieht man das Geld abzocken, mit Dingen für die keine Kirche eine Beichte abnehmen würde, auch (aktuell) genug sein kann 

JaJa .... Schreibfehler könnt ihr notieren und am Wochenende in der Kirche anprangern .... egal ob kath. oder evang.  

PS: ich denke ab der 3ten Antwort wird ein Satz stehen der folgendermaßen lauten könnte: "Du bist ja nur neidisch ..."  --> Meine Antwort darauf: "Ein zu langer Storytext .... von daher fühlt euch frei in den unteren Zeilen die Geschichte nach eurer eigenen Fantasie fortzuführen"  WICHTIG:  Es gibt nix zu gewinnen oder ähnliches .... außer die Erkenntnis !

ByeByeBye


----------



## Svatlas (16. Februar 2017)

Wurde ja auch Zeit. Leider gibt es noch genug unvernünftige Leute die ihn abonniert haben und damit auch noch unterstützen. Solche Leute müssen von der Bildfläche verbannt werden.


----------



## knarfe1000 (16. Februar 2017)

Wirklich kein Verlust für die Menschheit. Habe mir mal aus Neugier eins seiner Machwerke angesehen und konnte nicht fassen, dass man damit Millionär werden kann.


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. Februar 2017)

Einiger Leute scheinen die News misszuverstehen  
Von wegen "RIP". Das wird seinem Channel selbst nicht schaden, langfristig könnte es ihm bei den Fans sogar nutzen.


----------



## Zybba (16. Februar 2017)

Ich glaub sie wollen einfach absondern, wie kacke sie ihn und/oder seine Zuschauerschaft finden. Die Beweggründe erschließen sich mir nicht so richtig. Ich hab da einige Ansätze, sind aber alles nur Mutmaßungen. ^^


----------



## doomkeeper (16. Februar 2017)

Künstliches Drama, Social Justice Warriors und absichtlich aus dem Kontext gerissene Berichterstattung.

Ich persönlich habe seit sehr langer Zeit die Nase voll von solchen News und habe mir geschworen auf Portale/Services/News/Radiosender zu verzichten die absichtlich falsche Berichte, Hetzkampagnen und irgendeinen politisch unsinnigen Quark  verbreiten. 
Bin gespannt ob PCGames in Zukunft dazugehören wird, da ich noch so eine unfaire und nachgeplapperte Hetzkampagne auf keinen Fall  akzeptiere .

Wenn das in Zukunft  die Art der Herangehensweise an solche Themen ist, dann melde ich mich sehr bald hier ab   *ja ich weiß nicht traurig sein  leude!* ^^


----------



## OField (16. Februar 2017)

Man darf über alles Witze machen, nur Juden sind tabu (wobei bei Schwarzen  und LBGT wird's auch gefährlich). Weiße. Asiaten und Araber sind Freiwild.


----------



## Celerex (16. Februar 2017)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Wirklich kein Verlust für die Menschheit.



Worauf bezieht sich das? Er lebt ja noch. Die Betreiber von Youtube oder Disney haben ihn nicht umgebracht. Sein Kanal besteht auch noch und weist seit der "Affaire" immer noch neuen Content auf... Also von welchem Verlust sprichst du? 



> Habe mir mal aus Neugier eins seiner Machwerke angesehen und konnte nicht fassen, dass man damit Millionär werden kann.



Ja... absolut unfassbar oder? Wie können andere Leute nur so etwas schauen oder gar lustig finden? Schrecklich... dass er damit auch noch so aberwitzig viele Leute anspricht und dann auch noch Geld verdient! Und das alles, obwohl es DIR nicht gefällt... nein... sogar fassungslos macht!

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt darüber, wie kurzsichtig und unaufgeschlossen manche Menschen sind. 


@Topic:

Es ist eben wieder eines dieser Beispiele und ein guter Grund dafür, warum man Nachrichten, egal aus welchem Land und egal über welches Thema, mit sehr viel Argwohn betrachten sollte. Selbst seriösere Plattformen wie der Spiegel, die Times oder der Wall Street Journal nehmen es mit der Berichterstattung oft nicht sehr genau und klären die Leser nicht immer über den notwendigen Kontext auf. Viel zu oft werden die Artikel von Autoren geschrieben, die sich mit der Thematik eben nicht ausreichend auseinandergesetzt haben. Klar, die Reaktion von Disney oder Google war hier meiner Meinung nach völlig legitim. Die Medien haben innerhalb weniger Tage den Ruf eines durchaus berühmten Menschen in den Dreck gezogen. Viele Leute nehmen solche "News" unabhängig ihrer Vollständigkeit für bare Münze und solche großen Konzerne können es sich nicht leisten, einen Menschen (welchem Antisemitismus vorgeworfen wird) mit so einem großen Publikum, in Verbindung mit ihrer "Marke" zu bringen.

Was die Aktion von Felix selbst angeht, lässt sich natürlich darüber streiten. Ich persönlich bin sowohl für schwarzen, dreckigen Humor (auch Judenwitze) und deshalb auch für gut gemachte Satire immer zu haben. War das Video von Felix Satire?  Für mein Empfinden und meiner Vorstellung von Satire nicht. Zumindest konnte ich persönlich keine versteckte Ironie, Sarkasmus oder Zynismus in seiner "Botschaft" erkennen.  Felix hat aber in seinem Video für mich klar kenntlich gemacht, dass es sich hierbei um eine Art Experiment handelt. Wie weit gehen Leute für 5 Dollar?! Nun... ob die Entscheidung, das Video wirklich trotzdem online zu stellen, obwohl er das "Ergebnis" bereits gesehen hatte, die richtige war, muss wohl jeder für sich entscheiden. Ob er damit wirklich so vielen Leuten die Augen geöffnet hat, wie er sich das vielleicht vorgestellt hat, wage ich persönlich aber zu bezweifeln.


----------



## doomkeeper (16. Februar 2017)

Celerex schrieb:


> Viele Leute nehmen solche "News" unabhängig ihrer Vollständigkeit für bare Münze und solche großen Konzerne können es sich nicht leisten, einen Menschen (welchem Antisemitismus vorgeworfen wird) mit so einem großen Publikum, in Verbindung mit ihrer "Marke" zu bringen.



Sorry  aber das ist ne Doppelmoral und ergibt keinen Sinn wenn Disney mit Leuten zusammengearbeitet hat wie Sarah Silverman "I hope the Jews did kill Jesus, I'd do it again in a second!"

Disney hat mit ihr danach einen Muppets Film gedreht und da wars völlig egal.


----------



## Frullo (16. Februar 2017)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...Doppelmoral...



Was für Moral? Es geht um Kohle. Moral ist da nicht von Belang. Wenn ein Analyst sagt, dass PiuPiu mehr Belastung als Gewinn ist, dann ist er raus. Money makes the world go round. PiuPiu hat sein Blatt überreizt, und jetzt wird hier rumgeheult, als hätte es eine Verschwörung der Medien gegeben um ihm aus dem Geschäft zu werfen. Ist aber nicht so - seine treuen Fans bleiben ihm erhalten, und wenn man ihn hier und anderswo auch noch als Märtyrer hochstilisiert, werden ihm noch mehr die Treue schwören.


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. Februar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Money makes the world go round. PiuPiu hat sein Blatt überreizt, und jetzt wird hier rumgeheult, als hätte es eine Verschwörung der Medien gegeben um ihm aus dem Geschäft zu werfen. Ist aber nicht so - seine treuen Fans bleiben ihm erhalten, und wenn man ihn hier und anderswo auch noch als Märtyrer hochstilisiert, werden ihm noch mehr die Treue schwören.



Wo wird dennhier geheult? Ich finde die DIskussion ist ziemlich normal geführt worden, bis auf einige Ausnahmen vllt. Nur weil einige hier anderer Ansicht sind als du, musst du sie ja nicht gleich ins Lächerliche ziehen. Wirkliche Fans haben sich hier ja auch nicht/kaum geäußert. 
Eine Verschwörung natürlich nicht, das hat ja auch glaube ich niemand geäußert. Das Wall Street Journal hat es aber hauptsächlich angestoßen, mit einem Bericht, der sehr aus dem Kontext gerissen und ins Extreme gezogen ist. Dass die zuständigen Redakteure die Folgen auf Twitter feiern, zeigt ja auch, dass da persönliches hinten dran stand 

*edit* Er hat übrigens mittlerweile ein sehr vernünftiges und nachvollziehbares Antwort-Video gepostet. Als objektives Media-Outlet sollte man das dann vielleicht auch als News posten. Wenn man schon über ihn berichten muss, sollte man wenigstens nicht nur das Negative posten, sondern den Beschuldigten auch zu Wort kommen lassen.


----------



## Celerex (16. Februar 2017)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sorry  aber das ist ne Doppelmoral und ergibt keinen Sinn wenn Disney mit Leuten zusammengearbeitet hat wie Sarah Silverman "I hope the Jews did kill Jesus, I'd do it again in a second!"



Da wären wir wieder beim Thema Kontext. Wenn so ein Satz (wie hier) im Rahmen einer Stand-up-Comedy fällt und gewissermaßen zu einem Akt gehört, dann kann man das als lustig empfinden oder nicht (was ich selbst als Atheist übrigens nicht tue). Ihre Intention mit dieser Aussage (nämlich lustig sein zu wollen) war aber meiner Meinung nach ersichtlich. Im Falle Pewds sehe ich hingegen absolut keine ironischen, sarkastischen oder ähnliche Gedanken, wie ich ja bereits erwähnte. Das ist eben meine Wahrnehmung und Disney sieht das wohl genauso. Schließlich hat Silverman noch bis 2015 mit Disney zusammengearbeitet. Übrigens halte ich Disney's Reaktion auf Pewds Video ja nicht für gut, sondern lediglich für nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Frullo (17. Februar 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Wo wird dennhier geheult?...





doomkeeper schrieb:


> Schön die Sau durchs Dorf treiben.
> 
> Völlig übertrieben und komplett aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.
> Auch sämtliche Online Portale u.a. PCGames komplett falsch und unfair über ihn berichtet und somit für sein Image in den Dreck gezogen.





doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...Wenn wir heute schon an den Punkt sind dass Witze und Humor so bestraft und aus dem Kontext gerissen können, dann  kannst du gleich aufhören Mensch zu sein...





doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...Ehrlich gesagt war dieser Bericht für mich schon fast Grund genug meinen Account hier abzumelden vor wenigen Wochen...





doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...Wenn dieses Experiment dafür sorgt dass man ihm Volksverhetzung unterstellen darf.. na Prost Mahlzeit schöne neue Welt und Intelligenz von heute...





xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich finde die DIskussion ist ziemlich normal geführt worden, bis auf einige Ausnahmen vllt. Nur weil einige hier anderer Ansicht sind als du, musst du sie ja nicht gleich ins Lächerliche ziehen.



Warum nicht? Wenn andere rumheulen, darf ich dann nicht?  Und von gleich kann da ja dann nicht wirklich die Rede sein... 



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Eine Verschwörung natürlich nicht, das hat ja auch glaube ich niemand geäußert.



 Äh, doch - wenn *sämtliche* Online-Portale komplett falsch berichtet haben, dann müssen sich diese nach meiner Definition *verschworen* haben, um so zu berichten. 



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das Wall Street Journal hat es aber hauptsächlich angestoßen, mit einem Bericht, der sehr aus dem Kontext gerissen und ins Extreme gezogen ist. Dass die zuständigen Redakteure die Folgen auf Twitter feiern, zeigt ja auch, dass da persönliches hinten dran stand



Ach... jemand mit der medialen Reichweite eines PiuPiu veröffentlicht ein Video bei dem er absichtlich jemanden bezahlt, um eine unbestreitbar verwerfliche Aussage hochzuhalten und das soll bitte niemand persönlich nehmen?  Und: Man braucht hier nichts aus dem Kontext zu ziehen. Es reicht, PiuPius Reaktion keinen Glauben zu schenken. Man kann durchaus denken, dass er nur schockiert tut und sich in Wahrheit über die Tonnen an Klicks freut, die ihm sein neuster Coup bringen. Man darf ihn durchaus für einen professionellen Lügner halten.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> *edit* Er hat übrigens mittlerweile ein sehr vernünftiges und nachvollziehbares Antwort-Video gepostet. Als objektives Media-Outlet sollte man das dann vielleicht auch als News posten. Wenn man schon über ihn berichten muss, sollte man wenigstens nicht nur das Negative posten, sondern den Beschuldigten auch zu Wort kommen lassen.



Das objektive Media-Outlet gibt es nicht - es sei denn ein Computer sucht News nach einem bestimmten Algorithmus zusammen. Menschen schreiben News, da mögen sich diese noch so der journalistischen Ethik verschrieben haben, sie bleiben bis zu einem gewissen Grad subjektiv. Beachtet man zudem den historischen Kontext (und ähnliches habe ich ja bereits gepostet), dann verwundert mich PC Games tendenzielle Berichterstattung nicht im Geringsten. Da herrscht dann möglicherweise tatsächlich mehr "Subjekt" als "Objekt". 

*edit* Heutzutage steht jeder der sich informieren will in der Pflicht, verschiedene Quellen zu konsultieren. Nur so ergibt sich ein möglicherweise ausgeglichenes, einer wie auch immer gearteten "objektiven Wahrheit" gerechtes Bild. Und das war - dem Internet sei dank - zu keinem Zeitpunkt der menschlichen Geschichte einfacher als jetzt. Der "Beschuldigte" wurde nicht mundtot gemacht - er konnte sein eigenes Sprachrohr zur Welt nutzen, um seine Sicht der Dinge darzulegen und hat dies getan. Er könnte sogar noch weiter gehen, da Verleumdung in einigen Ländern strafbar ist und vor Gericht ziehen. Daher nehme ich ihm seine Selbstinszenierung als "Opfer der Medien" nur bedingt ab.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Februar 2017)

Pew soll nicht so tun. Er weiß genau was er macht bzw. gemacht hat bzw. auch provoziert hat. Er braucht für Umsätze Klicks. Für Klicks braucht er Provokationen. So hat er sich unter Garantie auf Dauer sein Netzwerk aufgebaut. Immer mehr oder weniger eng an gewissen Grenzen entlang und ab und zu mal Grenzen überschreiten. Jetzt war es das halt einmal zu viel gewesen. Mit lila launebär Streaming und mit banalen 08/15 ohne anzuecken wird man nicht zu einem "großen" Youtuber. Das wird man nur mit Klicks und die bekommt man nur mit Provokation, Sensation, Überschreiten von Grenzen und ähnlichem. Es ist zwar erschreckend aber es ist leider so.

Aber daß ein Weltkonzern wie Disney der auf seinen guten Ruf bedacht ist und aufgrund seiner Öffentlichkeitswirkung und als Kinderkonzern sich nicht mit so einem in Verbindung bringen lassen will um jede Unklarheit zu vermeiden ist doch klar. 

Und daß er nach der Aktion bei denen rausfliegen würde, wenn Disney das herausbekommt war eigentlich auch zu 100% klar. Kein Mensch der bei Verstand ist kann davon ausgehen, daß jemand nach so einer Aktion weiterhin hinter der Person steht, wenn man als Konzern auf den eigenen Ruf bedacht ist und auch sein muß. Auch wenn er die Schilder selbst nicht hochgehalten hat: Er hat das Verhalten provoziert/animiert schlichtweg um auf Klicks zu kommen bzw. wieder mal in den News aufzutauchen. Pures Clickbaiting aber auf unterstem Niveau.

Er wird jetzt schon nicht am Hungertuch nagen, wenn er einen "normalen" Lebensstil pflegt. Dafür hat er über die Jahre zu viel eingenommen. Aber es sich mit einem so großen Konzern und seinem Netzwerk zu versauen ist halt auch dumm, sorry.

Und ich finde auch nicht wirklich einen Punkt wo man ihn diesbezüglich in Schutz nehmen könnte.


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Februar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Wenn andere rumheulen, darf ich dann nicht?  Und von gleich kann da ja dann nicht wirklich die Rede sein...



Ich sagte ja, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen 



> Ach... jemand mit der medialen Reichweite eines PiuPiu veröffentlicht ein Video bei dem er absichtlich jemanden bezahlt, um eine unbestreitbar verwerfliche Aussage hochzuhalten und das soll bitte niemand persönlich nehmen?  Und: Man braucht hier nichts aus dem Kontext zu ziehen. Es reicht, PiuPius Reaktion keinen Glauben zu schenken. Man kann durchaus denken, dass er nur schockiert tut und sich in Wahrheit über die Tonnen an Klicks freut, die ihm sein neuster Coup bringen. Man darf ihn durchaus für einen professionellen Lügner halten.



Es geht jetzt gar nicht explizit um die Sache mit dem Schild. Dafür hat er sich ja sogar entschuldigt. In dem Video und Text vom WSJ werden ja 8 oder 9 Stellen aus seinen Videos gepickt, die antisemitisch sein sollen. Und die werden extrem aus dem Kontext gerissen. Das ist ziemlich deutlich erkennbar. Ich finde er hat da eine sehr vernünftige Reaktion drauf gezeigt, sogar eingestanden, dass er nicht so lustig ist. Aber dennoch sind es Witze/Satire, die aus dem Kontext gerissen werden, um ihn auf eine bestimmte Art darzustellen. Andere Outlets haben das ohne hinterfragen aufgegriffen und Überschriften, die ihn als Rassisten darstellen sind dann eben imho einfach unter aller Sau. Betrifft allerdings hauptsächlich die englischsprachigen Medien. Allein, dass die Redakteure von WSJ alle seine Videos seit Mitte letzen Jahres durchgeschaut haben, um Stoff zu finden, zeigt ja schon, dass man ihn da einfach persönlich mit allen Mitteln angreifen wollte.



> Der "Beschuldigte" wurde nicht mundtot gemacht - er konnte sein eigenes Sprachrohr zur Welt nutzen, um seine Sicht der Dinge darzulegen und hat dies getan. Er könnte sogar noch weiter gehen, da Verleumdung in einigen Ländern strafbar ist und vor Gericht ziehen. Daher nehme ich ihm seine Selbstinszenierung als "Opfer der Medien" nur bedingt ab.



Mundtot nicht, das war ja auch nicht meine Aussage. Ich finde nur man sollte eine ausgewogene Berichterstattung zu dem Thema liefern und nicht nur über Negatives und Anschuldigungen berichten. 

Mehr werd ich jetzt aber zu dem Thema auch glaube ich nicht mehr schreiben, es nervt mich langsam über den Typ zu reden und ich bekomm auf Youtube auch nur noch nervige Empfehlungen, weil ich mit mit der Thematik beschäftigt habe


----------



## Frullo (17. Februar 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen







xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Es geht jetzt gar nicht explizit um die Sache mit dem Schild. Dafür hat er sich ja sogar entschuldigt. In dem Video und Text vom WSJ werden ja 8 oder 9 Stellen aus seinen Videos gepickt, die antisemitisch sein sollen. Und die werden extrem aus dem Kontext gerissen. Das ist ziemlich deutlich erkennbar.



Uao, Du bist ein WSJ-Subscriber und hast Dich aus erster Hand informiert?  Ich bin da an der Paywall gescheitert...  Übrigens ist im WSJ auch ein Artikel darüber, dass PiuPiu Stellung genommen hat (natürlich auch hinter einer Paywall  )



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich finde er hat da eine sehr vernünftige Reaktion drauf gezeigt...



Für mich hat er lediglich Schadensbegrenzung und dann noch etwas Blameshifting betrieben. Vernünftig, zweifelsohne, motherfuckers! 



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> ...Allein, dass die Redakteure von WSJ alle seine Videos seit Mitte letzen Jahres durchgeschaut haben, um Stoff zu finden, zeigt ja schon, dass man ihn da einfach persönlich mit allen Mitteln angreifen wollte.



Nochmals: Überrascht das irgendwen? 



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich finde nur man sollte eine ausgewogene Berichterstattung zu dem Thema liefern und nicht nur über Negatives und Anschuldigungen berichten.



Nochmals: Jeder steht selbst in der Pflicht, sich ausgewogen zu informieren 



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Mehr werd ich jetzt aber zu dem Thema auch glaube ich nicht mehr schreiben, es nervt mich langsam über den Typ zu reden und ich bekomm auf Youtube auch nur noch nervige Empfehlungen, weil ich mit mit der Thematik beschäftigt habe



 Geht mir (leider) auch so!


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Februar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Uao, Du bist ein WSJ-Subscriber und hast Dich aus erster Hand informiert?  Ich bin da an der Paywall gescheitert...  Übrigens ist im WSJ auch ein Artikel darüber, dass PiuPiu Stellung genommen hat (natürlich auch hinter einer Paywall  )



Ging mir auch so  Man findet Text und Video allerdings auch so im Netz, bzw. in diversen "Analyse"-Videos. 




> Für mich hat er lediglich Schadensbegrenzung und dann noch etwas Blameshifting betrieben. Vernünftig, zweifelsohne, motherfuckers!



Das finde ich kann man ihm nicht verübeln. Was anderes als ein persönlicher Angriff war das von Seiten der WSJ nicht, das er da angepisst ist find ich verständlich. 
Wobei die WSJ seinem Channel damit ja einen Boost verpasst hat von den Zahlen her, also auch von deren Seite aus gesehen irgendwie nicht ganz durchdacht 



> Nochmals: Jeder steht selbst in der Pflicht, sich ausgewogen zu informieren



Dem stimm ich auch ohne Einschränkungen zu  Leider befinden sich die meisten Leute in ihrer "Bubble" und machen sich nicht die Mühe auch mal über den Rand zu schauen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (17. Februar 2017)

Celerex schrieb:


> Worauf bezieht sich das? Er lebt ja noch. Die Betreiber von Youtube oder Disney haben ihn nicht umgebracht. Sein Kanal besteht auch noch und weist seit der "Affaire" immer noch neuen Content auf... Also von welchem Verlust sprichst du?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf ja jeder schauen was er möchte. Ich darf aber eine Meinung darüber haben und diese kundtun. 

Mir geht bei ihm dieses ständige aufgesetzte Gekreische auf den Sack. Mir unverständlich, dass das jemandem gefällt. Aber ist halt so.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Februar 2017)

@ Frullo

Ich wünsche dir mal so eine Situation wo die Medien  dein Leben durchleuchten und dich in einem negativen Bild darstellen lassen, sodass es sich sogar auf dein berufliches und privates Leben auswirkt.
Wenn dann Leute im Real Life oder im Internet sich für dich einsetzen wirst du wohl diese Leute auch als Rumheuler bezeichnen 

Pew mag Kohle ohne Ende haben aber das bedeutet nicht dass man ihn deswegen auf menschlicher Ebene schlechter behandeln darf wie jeden anderen Menschen.

Wer das nicht so sieht, hat selbst eine Doppelmoral über die er lieber nachdenken sollte, statt  solche aus dem Kontext gerissene Berichterstattungen zu akzeptieren weil es einen nicht selber trifft.


----------



## Frullo (17. Februar 2017)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @ Frullo



@WhomItMayConcern 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir mal so eine Situation wo die Medien  dein Leben durchleuchten und dich in einem negativen Bild darstellen lassen, sodass es sich sogar auf dein berufliches und privates Leben auswirkt.



Danke, wie nett von Dir  Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn ich es mir selbst eingebrockt habe...



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn dann Leute im Real Life oder im Internet sich für dich einsetzen wirst du wohl diese Leute auch als Rumheuler bezeichnen



...dann erwarte ich das von niemandem. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Pew mag Kohle ohne Ende haben aber das bedeutet nicht dass man ihn deswegen auf menschlicher Ebene schlechter behandeln darf wie jeden anderen Menschen.



Um die Kohle geht es nicht. Klar gibt es Kleingeister die aufgrund von Neid nun Schadenfreude empfinden. Mir (wie so vielen anderen) geht es um die Reichweite und der damit hergehenden Verantwortung. Und es geht darum, dass man ihm seine angebliche Bestürztheit und Reue nicht abkaufen muss, nur weil er sie mal mehr mal weniger gekonnt in gut geschnittenen Selbstportraits verkündet.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wer das nicht so sieht, hat selbst eine Doppelmoral über die er lieber nachdenken sollte, statt  solche aus dem Kontext gerissene Berichterstattungen zu akzeptieren weil es einen nicht selber trifft.



Da kannst Du noch lange darauf pochen von wegen Doppelmoral. Die (selbe) Moral gilt nämlich für mich, Dich, PiuPiu, Derek Smart, Erich von Däniken und Papst Franziskus (um nur einige zu nennen): Wer den Wind sät, erntet den Sturm. Und wenn Du meine Postings - über alle 3 Artikel - verfolgst, wirst Du feststellen, dass ich ihm keinen Antisemitismus vorwerfe, sondern fehlgeschlagenes Kalkül.

Existiert Verfälschung durch die Medien? Ja, und nicht erst seit PiuPiu. Ist diese durchgängig? Nein und die von Dir betriebene Übertreibung ist halt in diesem Sinne nicht hilfreich. Beschränkt sich diese auf die "klassischen" Medien? Nein, PiuPiu selbst betreibt Clickbait (z.B. Stichwort: Schere, Stein, Papier). Und eben, wenn man ihm das mit der Bestürzung und Reue nicht abkauft sondern dahinter pures Kalkül vermutet, dann hat er genau das getan: Verfälschung durch die Medien.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Februar 2017)

Für mich ist diese Diskussion hier  beendet 

Zum Thema Clickbait sei gesagt dass Pew ein Entertainer ist und auf seiner Platform eben  entertaint.
Da ist Clickbait etwas ganz anderes wie bei pseudo seriösen Berichterstattungen / News.

News müssen i.d.R. neutral sein und so sachlich und objektiv wie nur möglich etwas beleuchten.
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist und es noch Leute gibt die sowas nicht ernst nehmen, dann wundert es mich nicht dass wir heute solche Situationen erleben.

Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten vor allem beim Humor, aber wenn eine Persönlichkeit absichtlich mit Lügen durch die Medien gepeitscht wird dann gibt es keine Rechtfertigung dafür.
Jeder kann sich so darstellen wie er es darstellen möchte - wenn jemand anders diese Darstellung so hindreht dass ein negatives Bild entsteht dann kann das "Opfer" nix dafür - völlig egal wie dumm er sich angestellt hat.
Selbstverständlich trägt jeder die Verantwortung dafür wie er sich benimmt, aber alles aus dem Kontext reißen ist das aller letzte und  ist nicht zu entschuldigen.

Wie gesagt ich bin kein Fan von ihm aber ich bin entsetzt  dass so wenige diesen Fall ernst nehmen nur weil es Pewdiepie ist - Wenn Medien lügen dann lügen die Medien und wer sich hier anschließt ist mitverantwortlich - völlig egal wie dumm sich jemand anstellt.
"Dummer Humor" sollte kein Grund sein zum Staatsfeind Nr. 1 erklärt zu werden und große Konsequenzen  dadurch zu bekommen.

Denn solche News zu schreiben ist der eigentliche Skandal und völlig unverantwortlich.


----------



## Frullo (17. Februar 2017)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Für mich ist diese Diskussion hier  beendet



Schön wär's 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Zum Thema Clickbait sei gesagt dass Pew ein Entertainer ist und auf seiner Platform eben  entertaint.
> Da ist Clickbait etwas ganz anderes wie bei pseudo seriösen Berichterstattungen / News.



Das kann und darf man anders sehen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> News müssen i.d.R. neutral sein und so sachlich und objektiv wie nur möglich etwas beleuchten.
> Wenn das nicht der Fall ist und es noch Leute gibt die sowas nicht ernst nehmen, dann wundert es mich nicht dass wir heute solche Situationen erleben.



Die Situation die wir heute erleben ist die (und auch das rufe ich offenbar schon länger vergeblich in den Wind...): Noch nie war die Medienvielfalt grösser. Noch nie war die Möglichkeit sich breit gestreut zu informieren mehr gegeben als in unserer Zeit. Deine sogenannten "solche Situationen" (mediale Missdarstellung) gab es schon immer - heute hat man aber die Möglichkeit sich selbständig eines Besseren zu belehren.  



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten vor allem beim Humor, aber wenn eine Persönlichkeit absichtlich mit Lügen durch die Medien gepeitscht wird dann gibt es keine Rechtfertigung dafür.



Dann muss derselbe Standard für PiuPiu gelten, unabhängig davon, ob er mit seinen Aussage eine bestimmte Person oder eine ganze Personengruppe betrifft. So wie Du und PiuPiu dem WSJ absichtliche Lüge vorwerft, so werfen ich und andere dies PiuPiu vor: Er lügt Betroffenheit und Reue vor. Dann kann es dafür auch keine Rechtfertigung geben - auch nicht Humor. Sonst kann man nämlich alles zum missverstandenen Humor erklären und dadurch jede mögliche unmenschliche Aussage tätigen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Jeder kann sich so darstellen wie er es darstellen möchte - wenn jemand anders diese Darstellung so hindreht dass ein negatives Bild entsteht dann kann das "Opfer" nix dafür - völlig egal wie dumm er sich angestellt hat.
> Selbstverständlich trägt jeder die Verantwortung dafür wie er sich benimmt, aber alles aus dem Kontext reißen ist das aller letzte und  ist nicht zu entschuldigen.



Das ist schon nur deshalb Unsinn, weil sich jeder breit gefächert informieren kann - sogar direkt an der Quelle. Wer es nicht tut hat sowieso von vorneherein eine vorgefasste Meinung, die sich durch noch so "sachliche" Information nicht ändern lassen wird. Entschuldigen muss man gar nichts, aber man darf die Kirche im Dorf lassen und muss ihn nicht noch selbst zum Märtyrer hochstilisieren - das kriegt er schon alleine ganz gut hin.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich bin kein Fan von ihm aber ich bin entsetzt  dass so wenige diesen Fall ernst nehmen nur weil es Pewdiepie ist - Wenn Medien lügen dann lügen die Medien und wer sich hier anschließt ist mitverantwortlich - völlig egal wie dumm sich jemand anstellt.
> "Dummer Humor" sollte kein Grund sein zum Staatsfeind Nr. 1 erklärt zu werden und große Konsequenzen  dadurch zu bekommen.
> 
> Denn solche News zu schreiben ist der eigentliche Skandal und völlig unverantwortlich.



Ein Skandal sind hier allerhöchstens die Relationen die Du ständig suggerieren möchtest.


----------



## Celerex (17. Februar 2017)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Darf ja jeder schauen was er möchte. Ich darf aber eine Meinung darüber haben und diese kundtun.



Klar darfst du das. Warum tust du es dann aber nicht? In deinem Beitrag sprichst du von "kein Verlust für die Menschheit". Du bist nicht die Menschheit. Wobei du mir die Frage nach dem "Verlust" schuldig geblieben bist. 
Keine Panik, ich habe mir keine sinnvolle Antwort darauf erhofft und die Peinlichkeit erspar ich dir gerne. 



> Mir geht bei ihm dieses ständige aufgesetzte Gekreische auf den Sack. Mir unverständlich, dass das jemandem gefällt. Aber ist halt so.



Was ist für dich so unverständlich daran? Das ist im Grunde genommen wie deine Meinung. Sie ist dir wichtig und dennoch teilt sie nicht die gesamte Menschheit mit dir. Genauso verhält sich das mit dem Geschmack. Ist halt so trifft es in dem Fall ziemlich genau.


----------



## knarfe1000 (21. Februar 2017)

Dann halt "kein Verlust" für jeden geistig normalen Menschen  

Kein Verlust heißt ja nicht automatisch, dass der Betreffende das Zeitliche segnet. In dem Fall halt das (mögliche) Ende seiner Medienpräsenz.


----------



## Worrel (21. Februar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Die Situation die wir heute erleben ist die (und auch das rufe ich offenbar schon länger vergeblich in den Wind...): Noch nie war die Medienvielfalt grösser. Noch nie war die Möglichkeit sich breit gestreut zu informieren mehr gegeben als in unserer Zeit.


Und ebenso - das vergessen viele leider -  war die Möglichkeit, sich zu *des*informieren größer als heute. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn Medien lügen dann lügen die Medien ...


Ähm, nein. "Die Medien"lügen nicht. Individuen lügen. Meinungen können von Redaktionen gesteuert sein. Daraus folgt: *ein *Medium (zB: Bild) kann "lügen". Aber selbst dann ist es nicht gesagt, daß *alles*, was in Bild steht, gelogen ist. Eine umfassende Aussage wie _"Die Medien (= '*alle*') lügen"_, ist daher selbst bei umfassender Beweislage argumentativ überhaupt nicht haltbar.


----------



## Celerex (22. Februar 2017)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Dann halt "kein Verlust" für jeden geistig normalen Menschen



Also sind für dich alle seine Abonnenten und Zuschauer bzw. gänzlich Leute mit Humor, der nicht dem deinen entspricht, geistig nicht normal? Interessante Sichtweise...



> Kein Verlust heißt ja nicht automatisch, dass der Betreffende das Zeitliche segnet. In dem Fall halt das (mögliche) Ende seiner Medienpräsenz.



Nur blöd, dass sein Youtube Account, also die Hauptquelle seiner Medienpräsenz nicht gesperrt wurde und seine Abonnentenzahl seit dem "Vorfall" nicht rückgängig ist, sondern stetig weiter steigt. Das mit dem "Tod" war auch nur sinnbildlich gesprochen, um meiner Aussage ein wenig Humor zu verleihen. Aber das mit dem Humor hatten wir ja schon...


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. Februar 2017)

Tja, dann hat der Spinner ja alles richtig gemacht. Arme Welt...


----------



## Celerex (23. Februar 2017)

*PewDiePie: Disney-Studio schmeißt den YouTuber aus dem Netzwerk*



knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Tja, dann hat der Spinner ja alles richtig gemacht. Arme Welt...



Dass er alles richtig gemacht hat, wenn er zwei große Geldgeber verloren hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber sei's drum. Glücklicherweise leben nicht alle in deiner kleinen armen Welt.


----------



## knarfe1000 (24. Februar 2017)

Jetzt hast du es mir aber gegeben..


----------



## Celerex (24. Februar 2017)

Bringt nur leider nichts.


----------



## knarfe1000 (24. Februar 2017)

.


----------

